# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα στα παντα μας!!!

## farmeristas

Συνηθως εκνευριζομαι οταν ακουω και αυτοκατηγορουμαστε σαν φυλη αλλα πολλες φορες επιβεβαιωνουμε τα λεγομενα μονοι μας  :sad: 
εδω και μερικο καιρο σχεδιαζω ενα project για παπιες κοτες χηνες κτλπ στην προσπαθεια μου να βρω πουλια απο συγκεκριμενες ρατσες
εχω παθει νευρικο κλονισμο με μια συγκριση τιμων ειδα οτι παπιες ρατσας cayuga στην ελλαδα 70-80 ευρο το ζευγαρι  αγγλια 10 ευρο η μια!!!
mallard 50 ευρο το ζευγαρι αγγλια 8 λιρες η μια μια απο τα ιδια για indian runners,   καλα για muscovy  δεν το σηζητω καθως πολλοι τις πουλανε για χηνες!!! 
Αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι λογικο στην αγορα ειτε ιδιωτων ειτε απο μαγαζια
οι ιδιωτες ειχαν την λογικη ********* εγω τοσο πουλαω οι δε μαγαζατορες καλα ουτε καν!!!

Δεν μου αρεσει να μας βαζω σε ενα σακι ολουσ γιατι ξερω οτι και καλοι επαγγελματιεσ υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι
που γουσταρουν τα hobby τους και δεν πανε να πλουτισουν απο 2 παπιες!!!
Αλλα ο εκνευρισμος ειναι μεγαλος  :Happy: 

Θα κλεισω με μια παρακληση αν μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει πληροφοριες που μπορω να βρω **** θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερος αν φυσικα δεν απαγορευετε απο τους διαχειριστες.

Ευχαριστω πολλυ ας κρατησουμε τα χομπυ μας προσβασιμα ωστς να κανουμε τη ζωη μας ποιο ευκολη..!!!

----------


## jk21

Θανο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα ! ολα αυτα που λες κατανοητα και γνωστα ,αφου συμβαινουν σε καθε χωρο .Αλλοι σκεφτοναι και δρουν ετσι και αλλοι ειναι πιο σωστοι .Το φορουμ δινει βαση στην ενημερωση των μελων ,πανω στη βελτιωση της διαβιωσης των πτηνων και τον σεβασμο μας σε αυτα και αυτο μεσομακροπροθεσμα (αν σαν διαδικτυακος χωρος εχουμε και θα εχουμε επισκεψιμοτητα και αναγνωριση της προσπαθειας ,οσων ασχολουνται με πτηνα ) ισως βαλει ενα λιθαρακι στη βελτιωση της καταστασης .Ο δημοσιος αποκλεισμος δρασης οσων θελουν να βρισκονται σε χωρους σαν το δικο μας ,ωστε να εμπορευονται σιγουρα πιεζει και προς αυτο το σκοπο .Ομως σε αυτο τον τοπο θα γινουμε καλυτεροι ,οταν πριν απο ολα κοιταξουμε εμεις να ειμαστε ενταξει .Εσυ λες κατι πιο πανω << αν δεν απαγορευεται >> απο τους διαχειριστες .Μα προσφατα οταν εκανες εγγραφη ,αποδεχθηκες καποιους ορους συμμετοχης ,που φαινεται ξεκαθαρα αν αυτο επιτρεπεται ή οχι .Θα μπορουσαμε να σε εχουμε τιμωρησει συμβολικα με μια ,δυο μερες ,οπως και αλλα μελη το τελευταιο διαστημα ,αν δεις το σχετικο thread .Δεν το κανουμε ,για να μην σταθεις στον εκνευρισμο μιας τιμωριας και δεν κατσεις καν να διαβασεις οσα σου γραφω ,που για μενα ειναι σημαντικοτατο να κατσεις να τα σκεφτεις .Ετσι θα κανουμε την πατριδα καλυτερη ! οταν κανουμε τον εαυτο μας σωστο οπου μπορουμε ! 

καλως ηρθες και παλι στην παρεα ! 


* οι υπολοιποι να γνωριζουν οτι ο κανονας ισχυει κανονικα και καλα ειναι να μην τον παραβιασει ουτε ο Θανος ξανα ,ουτε κανενας αλλος ! Αυριο ειναι η ονομαστικη μου γιορτη και  μιας που δεν θα γιορταζω (εχουμε  πενθος για συγγενικο προσωπο που χασαμε μεσα στο καλοκαιρι ... οι φιλοι ξερουν ) ειπα αντι για κερασμα ,να ειμαι επιεικης  :winky:

----------


## mrsoulis

Ξέρω ότι αυτό που γράφω δεν εχει σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά επειδή είμαι και εγώ καινούργιος σχετικά σε αυτό το φόρουμ και αυτή την κοινωνία ήθελα να σας μεταφέρω το εξής κ. Δημήτρη με όλο το σεβασμό και την αγάπη για αυτό το έργο που παράγεται εδώ.

Επειδή το Ίντερνετ εχει γεμίσει φόρουμ σε πολλά από αυτά έχουμε πολλοί από εμάς γραφτεί πάντα με καλό σκοπό και για την ενημέρωση μας αλλά η ποιότητα των περισσοτέρων δεν πλησιάζει κάνει του GBC συνέπεια αυτού όμως είναι για να μην πλατιάζουμε ότι κανένας δε μπαίνει στον κόπο να διαβάσει τους όρους και τις προϋποθέσεις... Έτσι δεν είναι; 

Βέβαια εφόσον κάπου μείνεις και αρχίσεις να συμμετεχεις ενεργά καλό είναι και προς σεβασμό των υπόλοιπων μελών να διαβάσεις τους όρους. Αυτό που θέλω να πω καλά κάνετε και δείχνετε κάποια ανοχή σε εμάς τους νέους όπως και ότι εξήγειτε πάντα τους λόγους της "τιμωριας"...

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και παλι συγχαρητήρια για την καλή δουλειά εγώ σας διαβάζω όλους ακόμα και για θέματα που δεν με αφορούν πάντα κάτι καλό θα αποκομίσω!

----------


## jk21

> ........ ότι κανένας δε μπαίνει στον κόπο να διαβάσει τους όρους και τις προϋποθέσεις... Έτσι δεν είναι;



για ολα τα πραγματα λενε ,υπαρχει η πρωτη φορα .Εμεις θελουμε τα μελη μας να τους διαβαζουν και ας αρχισουν απο εδω ,αν δεν το κανουν αλλου   :Happy:

----------


## mrsoulis

Πιστεύω ότι γίνεται τόσο καλή δουλειά που οποίος δεν μένει μόνο στην έγγραφη, έστω και καθυστερημένα τους διαβάζει...

----------


## douriakos

Φίλε ψάχνεις για κοτες για πάπιες για χηνες για φασιανους για τι? Εγώ περισυ αγόρασα καμιά 100 άρια κοτες από διάφορες ρατσες. ... Επίσης πήρα αφρικάνικες χηνες και φασιανους διαφόρων χρωματισμων.... Πες μου τι ψάχνεις μήπως και σε βοηθήσω εγώ. ..

----------

